# Trivia 12/25



## luckytrim (Dec 25, 2019)

trivia 12/25
DID YOU KNOW...
One ton of grapes makes about 60 cases of wine, or 720  bottles.  It takes  about 2.8 pounds of grapes to produce one bottle of wine  .


1. Actor Paul Newman won a Best Actor Oscar four times ; Name  three of the
films...
(Bonus; Name all four...)
2. The Profumo Affair is a well known scandal in 1963  involving John
Profumo, the British Secretary of State for War and a showgirl  who was also
the mistress of a Russian spy. What was her name?
Hint; C.K.)
3. Strange Words are these ; ADYNATON ...
  a. - a discontinued Olympic footrace
  b. - a Mathematical term for group of numbers
  c. - Hyperbole to an impossible extreme
  d. - a Latin phrase appearing on a Coat-of-Arms
4. Which quarterback from Louisiana Tech was taken first  overall in the 1970
draft by the Pittsburgh Steelers?
  a. - Terry Bradshaw
  b. - Terry Hanratty
  c. - Joe Gilliam
  d. - Dick Shiner
5. TV's 'Frasier"'s ex -wife's name was ......... what  ?
6. What is the name for an acute inflammation of the  brain?
(Hint; Starts with 'E' )
7. What is the correct word used for murdering a  monarch?
8. Only one of the USA's Presidents received a Purple Heart;  which one ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In Argentina, someone drugged ferrets with growth hormones and  sold them as
poodles at swap meets.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof (1959),The Hustler (1962),  Hud  (1964), The Color
of Money (1987)
2. Christine Keeler
3. - c (Example ; "When Pigs Fly")
4. - a
5. Lilith
6. Encephalitis
7. Regicide
8. JFK

TRUTH !!
Selling what Argentinians call a “Brazilian rat” — a ferret  given steroids
at birth to increase its size and then groomed — isn’t a rare  occurrence.
But this particular story, aired in June 2012, apparently  confirmed the
urban legend that these freaky ferrets are sold at the popular  market.

The victim paid $150 per poodle, Yahoo! News reports. Another  woman told the
Buenos Aires station that she was tricked into buying what she  thought was a
Chihuahua — but that was also a ferret.

It’s unclear where the enhanced ferrets are today.


----------

